# weasel out of, get out of doing



## señorgringo

I'm looking for a good match for the expression to 'weasel out of something' or to 'get out of doing something'. I have come across two candidates in Spanish - escabullirse and escaquearse - which one applies when commonly in Spain?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Hi,

Well, though context is needed, I'll give you some examples of both words' usage:

- Me escabullí entre la gente y nadie notó que me fui.
- Siempre encuentras una excusa para escaquearte de las tareas domésticas.

I hope this helps you choose the right one.

Saludos!


----------



## Rubns

Actually both are almost the same to me. I tend to use "escaquearse" more, and in your example that would be more appropriate:

- Don't weasel out of it!
- No te escaquees.

"No te escabullas" sounds weird here, but it would be understood.

Wait for more suggestions anyway.
Saludos.


----------



## Masood

I tend to use _escaquearse_, because it's easier to pronounce for me!


----------



## Alice_2.0

It's true that, according to your phrases, and as *Rubns* said, I'd use "escaquearse" here.

But I insist there are some slight differences between "escaquearse" and "escabullirse", depending on the context you want to use them.


----------



## señorgringo

Alice_2.0 said:


> It's true that, according to your phrases, and as *Rubns* said, I'd use "escaquearse" here.
> 
> But I insist there are some slight differences between "escaquearse" and "escabullirse", depending on the context you want to use them.



Well, please throw a bit more meat onto that sandwich, i.e. I would love to hear some examples! ;-)


----------



## Alice_2.0

señorgringo said:


> Well, please throw a bit more meat onto that sandwich, i.e. I would love to hear some examples! ;-)



I gave two examples above, but here you are:

- La vi en la calle, pero se escabulló entre la multitud. (If I used "escaquear" here, it would have a nuance of "running away from" someone/something, but that's not necessarily the case).

- ¡Esta vez ayúdame y no te escaquees! (If you use "escabullir" here, it would sound weird).

Hope that helps!


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings Alice,

Terrific examples, I don't believe I have ever used any of these expressions before.   The forum and its members are always an enlightenment. 

A small minor oversight, I'm sure, but post #7 should read, "...... not necessarily the case).    

Thanks again

Saludos


----------



## señorgringo

Hello Alice (and everyone else) - thank you for the examples - this helps a lot! 

Now you said 'escabullir' would sound strange in one case - why is that so? I'm trying to wrap my mind around when to use one or the other. 

Digesting the examples my current impression is that 'escabullirse' is more like 'to duck out' or 'to get away' whereas 'escaquearse' is more in line with 'weaseling out of something'.

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Alice_2.0

whiterabbitg said:


> Greetings Alice,
> 
> Terrific examples, I don't believe I have ever used any of these expressions before.   The forum and its members are always an enlightenment.
> 
> A small minor oversight, I'm sure, but post #7 should read, "...... not necessarily the case).
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Saludos



I'm glad you found them useful.
And yes, it was a typo, sometimes I write faster than I think! 

Thank you and cheers!


----------



## Rubns

señorgringo said:


> Hello Alice (and everyone else) - thank you for the examples - this helps a lot!
> 
> Now you said 'escabullir' would sound strange in one case - why is that so? I'm trying to wrap my mind around when to use one or the other.
> 
> Digesting the examples my current impression is that 'escabullirse' is more like 'to duck out' or 'to get away' whereas 'escaquearse' is more in line with 'weaseling out of something'.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.



It's strange in that case, but it would be understood. As you suspected, "escabullirse" is like "escaparse", but you can use it with the same meaning as "escaquearse" in certain contexts.

No te escabullas = no te escaquees.

But, "escabullirse" has a more "physical" meaning, it's literally leaving a place without being noticed, and "escaquearse" is the verb you use to express that you are evading a responsibility. In other words, "escabullirse" could be used figuratively to convey the same idea as "escaquearse" but it doesn't work in all contexts. My advice is: every time you want to say "to weasel out of something" use "escaquearse".


----------



## Alice_2.0

señorgringo said:


> Now you said 'escabullir' would sound strange in one case - why is that so? I'm trying to wrap my mind around when to use one or the other.
> 
> Digesting the examples my current impression is that 'escabullirse' is more like 'to duck out' or 'to get away' whereas 'escaquearse' is more in line with 'weaseling out of something'.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.



Well, I said "escabullir" would sound weird in that example because of the nuance I mentioned, that is, in phrases where what you want to express is "avoid something" or "weaseling out of something", I'd always use "escaquearse", while, as you said, "escabullirse" is more in the line with "get away" (but not so much with "duck out", since I think this one is suitable for both cases).

You're most welcome!


----------



## donbill

Rubns said:


> But, "escabullirse" has a more "physical" meaning, it's literally leaving a place without being noticed, and "escaquearse" is the verb you use to express that you are evading a responsibility. In other words, "escabullirse" could be used figuratively to convey the same idea as "escaquearse" but it doesn't work in all contexts. My advice is: every time you want to say "to weasel out of something" use "escaquearse".



This is a fascinating thread! _To weasel out_ and to _duck out_ are clearly different in English--at least they are to me. If you wanted to go to something as generic in English as "avoid," which would work for both in virtually all contexts, you could do it.


----------



## caelum

Muchísimas gracias por este hilo. I tried asking a venezolano friend of mine, but he couldn't help me, as apparently they don't use these words there.


----------



## señorgringo

caelum said:


> Muchísimas gracias por este hilo. I tried asking a venezolano friend of mine, but he couldn't help me, as apparently they don't use these words there.



See, that's why I decided to move where they 'invented' Spanish 

(ducks to brace for ensuing s... storm)


----------



## caelum

Yeah... dumb statement. But ok.


----------



## señorgringo

caelum said:


> Yeah... dumb statement. But ok.



Some may call it facetious but fine, everyone is permitted an opinion.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rubns said:


> It's strange in that case, but it would be understood. As you suspected, "escabullirse" is like "escaparse", but you can use it with the same meaning as "escaquearse" in certain contexts.
> 
> No te escabullas = no te escaquees.
> 
> But, "escabullirse" has a more "physical" meaning, it's literally leaving a place without being noticed, and "escaquearse" is the verb you use to express that you are evading a responsibility. In other words, "escabullirse" could be used figuratively to convey the same idea as "escaquearse" but it doesn't work in all contexts. My advice is: every time you want to say "to weasel out of something" use "escaquearse".



Great explanation, *Rubns*, much clearer than mine!


----------



## EddieZumac

What about:
to weasel out of something ===> *zafarse* de algo.


----------



## Alice_2.0

EddieZumac said:


> What about:
> to weasel out of something ===> *zafarse* de algo.



Haha, well, "zafarse" can mean both "escaparse" and "escaquearse".


----------



## señorgringo

Alice_2.0 said:


> Haha, well, "zafarse" can mean both "escaparse" and "escaquearse".



Uffff - ¡los españoles tienen demasiadas palabras para la misma cosa!


----------



## Alice_2.0

señorgringo said:


> Uffff - ¡los españoles tienen demasiadas palabras para la misma cosa!



Bueno, no diré que no es cierto, pero el inglés tampoco se queda atrás; a menudo se ve que es un idioma tan económico que un mismo término se usa para 20 cosas distintas! jaja


----------



## gengo

Another option for escabullirse is to slip away (unnoticed).  That is used very often.

- Me escabullí entre la gente y nadie notó que me fui.
- I slipped away among the people and no one noticed that I had left.

- La vi en la calle, pero se escabulló entre la multitud.
- I saw her on the street, but she slipped away into the crowd.


----------



## Alice_2.0

gengo said:


> Another option for escabullirse is to slip away (unnoticed).  That is used very often.
> 
> - Me escabullí entre la gente y nadie notó que me fui.
> - I slipped away among the people and no one noticed that I had left.
> 
> - La vi en la calle, pero se escabulló entre la multitud.
> - I saw her on the street, but she slipped away into the crowd.



Pues gracias *gengo*, por confirmar lo que le comentaba a *señorgringo*.


----------



## tonguingaround

Zafarse me parece lo indicado.

Ejemplo: 
La invitè a mi cumpleaños pero me diò una excusa y *zafò* de venir (weaseled out of it, wriggled out of it)
Le preguntè algo y* zafò* con otra pregunta (weaseled out of it by asking another question)


----------



## EddieZumac

tonguingaround said:


> Zafarse me parece lo indicado.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> La invitè a mi cumpleaños pero me diò una excusa y *zafò* de venir (weaseled out of it, wriggled out of it)
> Le preguntè algo y* zafò* con otra pregunta (weaseled out of it by asking another question)


¿No sería se zafó?


----------



## tonguingaround

Nò, sin el "_*se*_". Podrìas usar el "*se*" si usaras el verbo "zafar" literalmente cuando implica "*salirse de lugar*". Por ejemplo "_estaba andando en bicicleta y la cadena se zafò_" (se zafò/se saliò de lugar). Este es el real significado del verbo "_*zafar*_" (aparece en la RAE). Acà zafar supongo que es parecido a "snap off", no sè si es correcto decir "_the bike chain snapped off_" (la cadena se zafò") pero esa es la idea.

Cuando lo usas figurativamente, y siguiendo uno de mis ejemplos (Le preguntè algo y* zafò con otra pregunta)* la persona en cuestiòn es la que "sale de su lugar/obligaciòn/compromiso/etc" con una nueva pregunta, por ende "zafa *de*" responder ( y no "*se*" zafa" ella misma como si ella fuera la cadena de la bicicleta).

Podrìas decir que "èl o ella *se *zafò" como si èl o ella misma fueran la cadena de la bicicleta. En este caso decir "se zafò" quiere decir "_se desubicò_", en inglès tal vez podrìa ser "she/he flipped a shit" o "he/she s gone off the deep end", supongo. Tambièn decimos "_se zarpò_" (por "zarpar" de los barcos)


----------



## Rubns

Creo que conviene mencionar para los que estén aprendiendo español, que ese uso de "zafar" es exclusivo de Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay según leo en el DRAE:


> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=zafar
> 4. intr. coloq. Arg., Cuba y Ur. Desentenderse, librarse de un compromiso o de una obligación.



Un saludo.


----------



## señorgringo

gengo said:


> Another option for escabullirse is to slip away (unnoticed).  That is used very often.
> 
> - Me escabullí entre la gente y nadie notó que me fui.
> - I slipped away among the people and no one noticed that I had left.
> 
> - La vi en la calle, pero se escabulló entre la multitud.
> - I saw her on the street, but she slipped away into the crowd.



I think that is probably the best translation for escabullirse - agreed. Another one we use in the U.S. is to 'duck out', which is defined as 'to leave a place quickly and without being noticed' or 'to escape doing something' (with a emphasis on the physical escape). Weaseling out of something (escaquearse en Español) can often be accomplished verbally or by simply refusing to do something.


Thanks!


----------



## señorgringo

Rubns said:


> Creo que conviene mencionar para los que estén aprendiendo español, que ese uso de "zafar" es exclusivo de Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay según leo en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Well, I train with an Argentinian and I'll be sure to use it on him as he often weasels out of training ;-)


----------



## señorgringo

tonguingaround said:


> Nò, sin el "_*se*_". Podrìas usar el "*se*" si usaras el verbo "zafar" literalmente cuando implica "*salirse de lugar*". Por ejemplo "_estaba andando en bicicleta y la cadena se zafò_" (se zafò/se saliò de lugar). Este es el real significado del verbo "_*zafar*_" (aparece en la RAE). Acà zafar supongo que es parecido a "snap off", no sè si es correcto decir "_the bike chain snapped off_" (la cadena se zafò") pero esa es la idea.
> 
> Cuando lo usas figurativamente, y siguiendo uno de mis ejemplos (Le preguntè algo y* zafò con otra pregunta)* la persona en cuestiòn es la que "sale de su lugar/obligaciòn/compromiso/etc" con una nueva pregunta, por ende "zafa *de*" responder ( y no "*se*" zafa" ella misma como si ella fuera la cadena de la bicicleta).
> 
> Podrìas decir que "èl o ella *se *zafò" como si èl o ella misma fueran la cadena de la bicicleta. En este caso decir "se zafò" quiere decir "_se desubicò_", en inglès tal vez podrìa ser "she/he flipped a shit" o "he/she s gone off the deep end", supongo. Tambièn decimos "_se zarpò_" (por "zarpar" de los barcos)



An unrelated question but I wonder - why are you using different accents on top of the vowels? You're writing zafò instead of zafó. Is that permissible in Spanish?


----------



## tonguingaround

Hi señorgringo, my computer`s been acting up lately and I can t get it to do the right accents ...sorry about that.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rubns said:


> Creo que conviene mencionar para los que estén aprendiendo español, que ese uso de "zafar" es exclusivo de Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay según leo en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Sí, pero si buscas "zafarse" en el DRAE, te sale esto: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=zafarse

Como puedes ver, es el mismo link... y define "zafar" como "excusarse de hacer algo" o "librarse de una molestia"... con lo cual ese uso de "zafar" también existe y es válido en España (yo lo he leído/escuchado muchas veces). 

Yo creo que más bien lo que hay que resaltar es que en España sí usamos "*se* zafó", como comentaba *EddieZumac*. Véase este link para las conjugaciones:
http://www.conjugacion.es/del/verbo/zafarse.php

Saludos!


----------



## Rubns

Yo nunca he escuchado: _zafó con otra pregunta_ en España. Quizá es algo regional, pero a mí me suena muy raro. Por supuesto es válido, pero yo creo que su uso aquí es bastante limitado por no decir nulo. Otra cosa es "zafarse", es decir, pronominal, que por supuesto sí se oye a veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Por eso he dicho que en España sí usamos "se zafó", o sea, "zafarse", a eso me refería, yo tampoco he oído nunca "zafó" sin más (aunque al parecer también sería válido, según las definiciones del DRAE).

Mis disculpas si me he explicado mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## señorgringo

Alice - en tanto no se me indique lo contrario (soy un 'guiri'), yo dudo que la palabra 'osea' exista. A menos que estás hablando de los huesos y entonces sería 'óseo' ;-)


----------



## Alice_2.0

Sí, tienes razón, voy a editarlo, mis disculpas.
En algún punto de mi educación debieron enseñarme que se escribe separado, pero se ve que lo olvidé jaja, y como se pronuncia junto... de todas formas, sí que existe la palabra "osea" (de "osear", aunque no tiene nada que ver con "o sea", que era lo que pretendía decir): http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=osea

Gracias *señorgringo*, los nativos también necesitamos que se nos corrija en nuestra propia lengua de vez en cuando


----------



## Alice_2.0

señorgringo said:


> Alice - en tanto no se me indique lo contrario (soy un 'guiri'), yo dudo que la palabra 'osea' exista. A menos que est*é*s hablando de los huesos y entonces sería 'óseo' ;-)



Espero que no te moleste la pequeña corrección, pero estabas usando el subjuntivo. Y que conste que no es venganza!! jaja


----------



## señorgringo

Alice_2.0 said:


> Espero que no te moleste la pequeña corrección, pero estabas usando el subjuntivo. Y que conste que no es venganza!! jaja



Jaja - me has cogido! 

Mi triunfo en el español era de breve duración.


----------



## tonguingaround

Nunnca digas "me has cogido!" en Argentina !!!


----------



## EddieZumac

Alice_2.0 said:


> Por eso he dicho que en España sí usamos "se zafó", o sea, "zafarse", a eso me refería, yo tampoco he oído nunca "zafó" sin más (aunque al parecer también sería válido, según las definiciones del DRAE).
> 
> Mis disculpas si me he explicado mal.
> 
> Un saludo.


Bueno, en que quedamos por fin, ¿es "se zafó" o "zafó" sin más?


----------



## Alice_2.0

EddieZumac said:


> Bueno, en que quedamos por fin, ¿es "se zafó" o "zafó" sin más?



En Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay, es "zafó". En España, "se zafó". En el resto de países hispanohablantes, ni idea.


----------



## tonguingaround

perdòn, soy de Argentina. El nombre del thread es "weasel out of, get out of doing". En Argentina no dirìas "se zafò" en este caso. Dirìas "zafò de + un verbo" (ej: zafò de contestar, zafò de venir, zafò de laburar", etc).
Como expliquè antes "*se *zafò" lo dirìas si la persona en cuestiòn comienza a decir barbaridades:
ej: le rayaron el coche y se zafò ( = empezò a decir malas palabras, etc) y viene del verbo "zafar" que LITERALMENTE significa "salirse de lugar" como expliquè anteriormente

Pero sugiero atenerse al nombre del thread "weasel out of, get out of doing" (zafò de + un verbo")

Gracias


----------



## Alice_2.0

tonguingaround said:


> perdòn, soy de Argentina. El nombre del thread es "weasel out of, get out of doing". En Argentina no dirìas "se zafò" en este caso. Dirìas "zafò de + un verbo" (ej: zafò de contestar, zafò de venir, zafò de laburar", etc).



Me parece que no has leído bien mi post anterior... he especificado que "zafó" se dice en Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay, y "*se* zafó" en España. Por supuesto, se entiende que después de "zafó/se zafó" viene "de" y un verbo, como se ha visto en todos los ejemplos de este hilo.


tonguingaround said:


> Como expliquè antes "*se *zafò" lo dirìas si la persona en cuestiòn comienza a decir barbaridades:
> ej: le rayaron el coche y se zafò ( = empezò a decir malas palabras, etc) y viene del verbo "zafar" que LITERALMENTE significa "salirse de lugar" como expliquè anteriormente
> 
> Pero sugiero atenerse al nombre del thread "weasel out of, get out of doing" (zafò de + un verbo")
> 
> Gracias



Simplemente estábamos terminando de aclarar lo de "zafó", que yo sepa no nos hemos salido del tema del hilo, más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Rubns

Además el OP pedía la forma que se usaba en España. Como se sugirió "zafarse", que sí se usa, y luego "zafar de" que no se usa, simplemente se aclaraba que esta última forma en España no es común, salvo por supuesto hispanohablantes que viven aquí nacidos en otros países donde sí se use.

Un saludo.


----------



## señorgringo

tonguingaround said:


> Nunnca digas "me has cogido!" en Argentina !!!



Siii - esto lo sé


----------



## EddieZumac

tonguingaround said:


> Nunnca digas "me has cogido!" en Argentina !!!


Ni en México tampoco.


----------



## EddieZumac

Le consulté a  mi cuñada, que tiene un doctorado de lingüística española,y dice que siempre se dice "*se zafó* ", tanto en España como en todos los paises de habla hispana.


----------

